# Blood in urine?



## KaraRobinson (Oct 17, 2011)

My hedgehog was playing around normally today, all of his behavior was the same as usual. But later I noticed he had peed in a corner and the pee was bright red, it just looked like it was completely blood. I looked him over, and he's not bleeding anywhere on his body, he seems fine. When I wiped up the pee it was pinkish on the paper towel.

I bathed him earlier today, and my sister says that she accidentally dropped him from like, 2 feet off of the ground.

I'm trying to schedule a visit with my vet, I just want to see if anyone else has had the same experience.

He's about a year old, just in case that matters.

Is it a UTI?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

In the case of a fall with blood in the urine it could be a sign of internal bleeding. A vet visit is definitely a good idea.


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

This happened to my hedgie recently.

He had bloody urine for 2 nights, and then after that it was fine. I brought him to the vets, and she said he was perfectly healthy.

Hopefully it works out for you and your hedgie! Sending you positive vibes!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Anytime there is blood in the urine, especially after a fall, a vet visit is needed as soon as possible. Blood in the urine can be a sign of internal bleeding or other injuries. If you wait to see if he gets better on his own it may be to late by the time you see anything other symptoms.


----------

